# Battle Report



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Yesterday my first ever game of fantasty with my brother(also his first time) He used Empire, i used Vampire Counts. My armylist was something like this:

Vampire: Dread Knight
Necromancer: on Corpse Cart

20 Skellies: Champ, Standard of Hellish Vigour
20 Skellies: Champ, Standard of Hellish Vigour
10 Ghouls: Ghast

6 Black Knight: Screaming Banner, Champ

His army was a bit like this:

Warrior Priet
Wizard

20 Spearman
10 Greatswords
10 Handgunners: detachment for spearmen
10 Handgunners: detachment for spearmen

6 Knights

Im not sure what he had for upgrades, as i have barely looked at the codex, ive been reading mine.


I won first turn and my deployment was like this: In the middle of my line was the corpse cart, with the Skellies on its flanks, on the far right was my Black Knights, and behind the Black Knights were my Ghouls.

He deployed, not on the hill (surprised me alot!), but beside the hill with his cannon in the center, the spearmen on its right, a unit of Handgunners on its left. On his far left was his Knights and warroir Priest. Far right was handgunners, and behind them was his greatswords.


Turn 1
i advanced first turn useing the standard of Hellish Vigour to its full, and my spells were dispelled in the magic phase.

His turn was largly better then mine, he skipped movement and he killed 4 skellies in total with his shooting.


Turn 2
Those 4 Skellies got back up, and i unforunatly moved my Vampire more then 12" away from the ghouls, so they couldnt march (i will pay for that later on.) also my Vampire gets ready to charge the handgunners on my right.

He fails to do anything with his shooting except with his cannon, he killed anouther 3 Skellies.


Turn 3
I charge the handgunners who fail their fear check and break, running off the bourd and moving me into his knights. My Skellies prepare to charge the handgunners and Spearmen.

He kills tons of my Skellies, i think it was about 14 from my unit about to charge the spearmen.

Turn 4:
I charge the spearmen who hold, and the handgunners on my left who flee off the bourd and take me into combat with the greatswords who hold also. I lose combat on my right, but i only lost the one model, and no more from combat resalution.

He shoots my ghouls with his cannon, rolling the backfire(or whatever its called) and the shot dosent leave the cannon. He starts to win ever combat on the bourd, and i cant resarect enough of them fast enough. My ghouls are still to far away to do anything.

Turn 5:
Ghouls are 15" away from the general, to far away to march. I lose my Skellies in combat with the spearmen, and i have 7 Skellies in combat with the Greatswords. But i do tie combat with the knights.

He cant get a target with the cannon, so he shoots the corpse cart, mkilling the mount, but not the Necromancer(we werent sure about the rules, but it was a monsture mount, so we thought it was the mount or the rider that died). I win combat with the knights, and i cause fear so he breaks automaticly, and he runs off the bourd. My Skellies with the greatswords die. 

Turn 6:
I turn my Knights and charge the cannon crew. My ghouls march, but are still to far away to charge. I spawn 6 Zombies, so his spearmen cant get the charge with my Knights after the combat. Which i win easily.

He dosent charge the Zombies, so i cant get the charge on his spearmen. But he moves his greatswords to a better spot.

Turn 7: (i think i added an extra turn)
I charge with the Zombie, and i move my knights to get to a flank on the spearmen. I spawn 5 Zombies infront of his greatsword, and move my Ghouls into a better place to charge the greatswords.

He kills the Zombies with his spearmen, and charges my Zombies with his greatswords, he rolls badly with his greatswords, and i have 3 Zombies left, who kill one greatsword!! how great rolling is that?! He kills the Zombies with his spearmen.

I think i really messed something up with this report, but it is my first time doing this, so forgive me for that. I won with a solid victory, and it was a REALLY good game, with it being so close near the middle. But after i killed the knights, it turned the tide of the battle in my favor.


----------

